# Pantone's 2014 Colour of the Year... RADIANT ORCHID



## katred (Dec 10, 2013)

The last few years, it seems that the Pantone colour of the year has been getting more attention (if only from Sephora with their themed sets), so what do we think of this year's selection "Radiant Orchid": 

  http://www.pantone.com/pages/index.aspx?pg=21129

  Is this a colour you'll be rocking in 2014 (and beyond)? Do you already have shades in your stash that are close to Radiant Orchid? 

  Personally, I'm happy to see a purple selected. It's certainly a shade that has potential in makeup, more so than last year's Emerald Green (which never really translated into blush for some reason).


----------



## Ndpendent Hussy (Dec 10, 2013)

I love that the 2014 pantone colour is purple!  I am definitely looking forward to seeing more of this colour.  I'll have to check my stash to see if I have a purple close to this shade.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 10, 2013)

im stoked about this!


----------



## mosha010 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm excited ! I love this color


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 10, 2013)

It's a nice colour, but I don't think I would wear it other than as a blush. Also fashion wise I can't see myself wearing it. I think it's just too girly for me personally. I really liked the emerald this year though, never thought I would but it grew on me.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 11, 2013)

Love the colour for makeup! I have a few purples, mostly lippies and I think they look gorgeous as blushes too when applied lightly. This sort of bold, cool-tone, purples only got my attention this year when I started following the Korean makeup style. They look stunning against pale complexion, but I think they work on medium and dark complexion too. I'll be searching my stash to see if I have this exact shade.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 11, 2013)

For me personally it's not a shade that suits me nor moves me in cosmetics or fashion. I'd prefer a deeper purple.


----------



## MACina (Dec 11, 2013)

katred said:


> The last few years, it seems that the Pantone colour of the year has been getting more attention (if only from Sephora with their themed sets), so what do we think of this year's selection "Radiant Orchid":
> 
> http://www.pantone.com/pages/index.aspx?pg=21129
> 
> ...


 
  Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












  A "purple year".....awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  So maybe there will really be a MAC "All About Purple" Collection!!!!


----------



## Kaori (Dec 11, 2013)

I can't wait, I love purple color =) In makeup I wear it only as eyeshadows though, I just can't get myself to try purple blush or lipstick! lol


----------



## kalexis08 (Dec 11, 2013)

2014 is going to be all purple eyeshadows, lipsticks, and berry blushes! I love this!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 12, 2013)

Yay!! I want to see the purple nail polishes


----------



## HelloBlondie (Dec 12, 2013)

I am predicting the "All About Purple" really does happen this year from MAC!!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Dec 12, 2013)

I think Radiant Orchid is beautiful! Saw the Sephora post on their tumblr about it and I already know that lipstick is coming home with me. Well, _maybe_. -hops over to low-buy thread-


----------



## katred (Dec 12, 2013)

HelloBlondie said:


> I am predicting the "All About Purple" really does happen this year from MAC!!
> 
> It honestly wouldn't surprise me. Like orange, it's perceived as a bit of an edgy choice, but it has hardcore devotees as well.
> 
> ...


  This is how my low-buys normally end... "Hey, when I said I was on a low-buy, I wasn't thinking that companies would launch things I wanted!"


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Dec 12, 2013)

HelloBlondie said:


> I am predicting the "All About Purple" really does happen this year from MAC!!


----------



## sh123 (Dec 12, 2013)

I've been loving purple this year!


----------



## kalexis08 (Dec 13, 2013)

HelloBlondie said:


> I am predicting the "All About Purple" really does happen this year from MAC!!


*crosses fingers*


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 13, 2013)

I can't wait to see what purple goodness 2014 brings!


----------



## makeba (Dec 13, 2013)

I wonder if mac will bring back the limited gloss, All of my purple life that was inspired by blogger Afrobella


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 13, 2013)

makeba said:


> I wonder if mac will bring back the limited gloss, All of my purple life that was inspired by blogger Afrobella


I would DIE if they brought back All of my purple life!


----------



## Spikesmom (Dec 13, 2013)

kalexis08 said:


> 2014 is going to be all purple eyeshadows, lipsticks, and berry blushes! I love this!


  That would be nice.  We didn't get a nice bright emerald green e/s this year though (someone correct me if I'm wrong).  Who knows if MAC takes this into consideration or not!


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Dec 14, 2013)

That's great...seeing that I love purple & all shades  lipstick in that family minus plum lipsticks.


----------



## ahellokittybaby (Dec 14, 2013)

This color has really become one of my favorites over the last year so I'm really excited that it's the next color of the year!


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello guys I think the color is gorgeous. Although I also like darker purples and plums.  I guess that's why Mac did bring back their Heroine lipstick as permanent


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 17, 2013)

Here are 2 shiseido glosses of the shade.  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/12/shiseido-lacquer-gloss-2014-swatches.html


----------



## User38 (Dec 17, 2013)

MissQQ.. so nice to see you!

  I love the new Radiant orchid.  I have a few lippies in this shade:  BB Lilac is one of them and a big staple for me, as well as a few from Catrice and even Revlon.

  I think it's a better colour than the orange or greens.. it suits more complexions/hair colours.


----------



## User38 (Dec 17, 2013)

In keeping with my colour obsession, I checked my stash for a true Radiant Orchid shade and found one:  MAC Gladiola ls (from Dame Edna).  it is gorgeously radiant but also horribly discontinued.


  I can probably mix up a few shades and pot them which is what I will do.. results to follow.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Dec 17, 2013)

HerGreyness said:


> In keeping with my colour obsession, I checked my stash for a true Radiant Orchid shade and found one:  MAC Gladiola ls (from Dame Edna).  it is gorgeously radiant but also horribly discontinued.
> 
> 
> I can probably mix up a few shades and pot them which is what I will do.. results to follow.


  Yes to all of these, please! MAC needed to repromote Gladiola like yesterday.


----------



## katred (Dec 18, 2013)

HerGreyness said:


> In keeping with my colour obsession, I checked my stash for a true Radiant Orchid shade and found one:  MAC Gladiola ls (from Dame Edna).  it is gorgeously radiant but also horribly discontinued.
> 
> 
> I can probably mix up a few shades and pot them which is what I will do.. results to follow.


  I'd forgotten about that one! The lipsticks from that collection were excellent. I made myself not buy anything from it at the time, so I do hope they bring back Gladiola, because it's just a perfect match for Radiant Orchid. And hey, they brought back Kanga-Rouge before...


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 18, 2013)

Me too, I made myself not buy anything from Dame Edna! Probably because I was buying too much MAC at that time. I want the lipsticks from that collection, and if they bring back Gladiola I would totally jump on it. Fingers crossed! I have Petals and Peacocks but I think it is more purple and less pink.


----------



## User38 (Dec 18, 2013)

MsQQ .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I bought all the colours from D.Edna.. lol.  The Gladiola is matte as was the Coral Polyp.

  I also have the Petals and Peacocks.. took a pick but pic  looks a bit dark but the best so far is Gladiola! P&P is a bit more purple.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 18, 2013)

Your manicure is beautiful! Is Gladiola on your finger at the top?


----------



## ElectricLady (Dec 19, 2013)

Anyone else order the lipstick? I got an email about it being available early for VIB Rouge members and jumped on it. This came at a good time because I had a $5 credit from Sephora because they messed up my last order.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 19, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> Anyone else order the lipstick? I got an email about it being available early for VIB Rouge members and jumped on it. This came at a good time because I had a $5 credit from Sephora because they messed up my last order.


  I just missed it. Did not get the e-mail and by the time I heard about it it must have been going fast. I got it in my cart, and it was gone before I could check out. Happened twice. I got the option to ask for an e-mail when it comes back in stock, so I will wait and see. In the meantime, I am shopping my stash.


----------



## ElectricLady (Dec 19, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I just missed it. Did not get the e-mail and by the time I heard about it it must have been going fast. I got it in my cart, and it was gone before I could check out. Happened twice. I got the option to ask for an e-mail when it comes back in stock, so I will wait and see. In the meantime, I am shopping my stash.


  That went pretty fast and probably explains why it took an hour to get my order confirmation. Sephora usually sends it right away... probably checking to see if I placed my order before they ran out. Good luck on getting it the next round!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 19, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> That went pretty fast and probably explains why it took an hour to get my order confirmation. Sephora usually sends it right away... probably checking to see if I placed my order before they ran out. Good luck on getting it the next round!


  Thank you - I really want it for the matte finish. I don't have this shade in a matte. I would love it. Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## User38 (Dec 19, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> Your manicure is beautiful! Is Gladiola on your finger at the top?


  Ty MissQQ.. I am finally able to have longer nails.. lol.

  Gladiola is on the bottom finger -- (should have posted).  It is more matte and pinker (color on white is furthest to right).  The PPeacocks is on the left side of white paper and on the upper finger - it has more of a sheen.


----------



## Shanti (Dec 19, 2013)

Purple is my fave colour so naturally I am psyched. I'm all about purple makeup especially so I'm gonna have a field "year" with this one. wootwooooot


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 20, 2013)

Me too!!!!!  





Shanti said:


> Purple is my fave colour so naturally I am psyched. I'm all about purple makeup especially so I'm gonna have a field "year" with this one. wootwooooot


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 22, 2013)

Ive always loved the colour orchid... its always looked flattering on my skintone. So im super excited for this.. although I already own a ton of orchid/plummy toned lippies


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Dec 23, 2013)

I missed out on the Sephora deal WOMP WOMP but im thinkin what other color is close to the radiant orchid color? I seen Sephora other options was OCC hoochie too sooo im thinkin mmm k mac up the amp should fall into the color of the year theme-ish!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 24, 2013)

KiKi Kontour said:


> I missed out on the Sephora deal WOMP WOMP but im thinkin what other color is close to the radiant orchid color? I seen Sephora other options was OCC hoochie too sooo im thinkin mmm k mac up the amp should fall into the color of the year theme-ish!!


  The sephora lipstick will be back I am sure, it was just an early teaser for Rouge's.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Dec 24, 2013)

Hell im a rouge too!! i still aint get no type of heads up to nothing...i should complain about that shyt


----------



## Tafie (Dec 26, 2013)

I really like the Purple Pick and all it's variations too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  However, and I'm not trying to say one way or the other.But,  I've been reading and watching a lot of Sound-Bites about the color, "White"... Seems, from what I've gathered, that we will be seeing a lot of it on the eyes very soon. And as for the Summer time, Blues for eyes. And I look hideous in Blue, no matter what shade or how I do. But, I know that Anything "Retro" is "In", for the moment. And I'm old enough to know about the late 1960's and 70's Blue shadow's on many. -What do you all think?


----------



## User38 (Dec 26, 2013)

I love blue es .. and I am not "supposed" to wear it cause of my age.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I do!  I use white chromaline (MAC) as a base and then an old Clarins es which is a light periwinkle and get a nice effect.

  I have also been wearing a LOT of white es -- with minimal contouring and red/orange lips.

  here's me xmas day.. err, this was taken at 4 am..lol


----------



## User38 (Dec 26, 2013)

I was a bit tipsy


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 26, 2013)

HG! I finally got to see your pic! You are hot!

  I wear blue eyeshadows, but don't wear them as much now but I love them. I have dark hair and eyes so I can pull them off more easily. I want to wear white but I probably need cream instead of powder since white powder eyeshadow are more like highlighters and don't show up much.


----------



## User38 (Dec 28, 2013)

Miss QQ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are too kind.. 

  the best white creams I know of are the MAC Chromaline in white, or the Shu Uemura cream es in white also -- 

  white es can be tricky as many times they are quite chalky (MaC Gesso).  My personal fave is White lies from Jordana!


----------



## MACina (Dec 28, 2013)

HerGreyness said:


> Miss QQ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love that one a lot too! The best white base I have found so far....


----------



## User38 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you MAcina.. I have today changed my haircolour yet again.. lol.

  I look like a lion today!


----------



## HoneyMilk (Dec 30, 2013)

I love purple!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvlydee (Dec 31, 2013)

I saw this in a magazine. I Love this color in clothing. I have a few dresses this color and everyone compliments how it looks against my skintone. But idk how i feel about this color for lipstick and shadows. I prefer different shdes of purple to this one when it comes to makeup


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Jan 3, 2014)

Love it!!!


----------



## sheROCKS (Jan 5, 2014)

I really love how Sephora got Pantone into makeup world - or made it more popular! Combining my loves, Graphic Design + Makeup together. LOVE IT! I can't wait for more of this Radiant Orchid color!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 5, 2014)

Did anyone here get that pantone lipstick from Sephora before it sold out?


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Jan 8, 2014)

katred said:


> The last few years, it seems that the Pantone colour of the year has been getting more attention (if only from Sephora with their themed sets), so what do we think of this year's selection "Radiant Orchid":
> 
> http://www.pantone.com/pages/index.aspx?pg=21129
> 
> ...


I'm excited to see the themed sets Sephora will come out with for this color


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jan 12, 2014)

me too omg! im a pink first purple second chick, orange and teal after, so hell yeah im down for a purple year! plus i have about 25 mac purple es from over the yrs that need more love and i missed out on some great purple lipsticks the last few yrs i have been kicking myself over. so i have a whole yr to make up for that now yay!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jan 13, 2014)

inglot lipstick 149 is a amazing orchid and so is 148. If u look on Beautylish.com the editorial section they have the lipstick reviews and theres one for purple pink lipsticks good article and swatches


----------



## indiekicks (Jan 22, 2014)

Loves it. I have a lot of purple lip colors of all shades, and don't NEED anymore but... maybe a few more won't hurt!


----------



## SloanePeterson (Feb 25, 2014)

This is what I think of when I think of radiant orchid:






  I would definitely love to sport this on my lips, but probably not on my cheeks.

  Since I'm a huge fan of Estee Lauder lipsticks, I might try Pure Color Vivid Shine in Violet Electra (third one):






  I would like something even more opaque than that, but the color matches the flower in my mind perfectly!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Feb 25, 2014)

SloanePeterson said:


> This is what I think of when I think of radiant orchid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hoowee, two beautiful things in this post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm _still_ waiting for Sephora's Radiant Orchid to come back in stock. I swear it's been like a good two or three months now?


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 25, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> Hoowee, two beautiful things in this post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know its making me sad. I want that one!!!!!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 25, 2014)

lol i know right. its been out for a minute but it should be back in stock this week since the line should launch this week


----------



## veronikawithak (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm loving the beauty mood boards people are coming up with!




  http://www.phyrra.net/2013/12/pantone-radiant-orchid-beauty.html

  Also loving some of the other Pantone colors this year: Placid Blue, Violet Tulip, Paloma, Sand & Hemlock!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 12, 2014)

I got my lipstick last week its super pretty!!!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Mar 12, 2014)

Im sad i wanted the pantone lipstick but im not vib rouge so i cant get it i guess


----------



## luvlydee (Mar 13, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> Im sad i wanted the pantone lipstick but im not vib rouge so i cant get it i guess:sigh:


 You can get it now online. vib rouge had first dibs thats all


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 13, 2014)

Actually I just looked at Sephora and they have the entire Radiant Orchid Collection up, even though you can't purchase it yet. I'm leaning toward that pallette.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 13, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Actually I just looked at Sephora and they have the entire Radiant Orchid Collection up, even though you can't purchase it yet. I'm leaning toward that pallette.


  You can purchase now - I have the cheek color and the radiant femme artistry set on the way to me now. I went to the "Just Arrived" page, added to my cart and it let the purchase go through. I have shipping confirmation already. The eye palette seems to be out of stock, though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Actually I just looked at Sephora and they have the entire Radiant Orchid Collection up, even though you can't purchase it yet. I'm leaning toward that pallette.


  Tried to resist! 



 I did, only partially...ordered just the lipstick---a real bargain though w/free shipping.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2014)

Naughtyp said:


> I got my lipstick last week its super pretty!!!


  Great color for you Naughtyp!!!!  I'm sure it looks amazing on you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2014)

luvlydee said:


> You can get it now online. vib rouge had first dibs thats all






Hi there Luvlydee.  What did you pick up?


----------



## luvlydee (Mar 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi there Luvlydee.  What did you pick up?[/COLOR]


  I just got the liner even though i like how it looks more purple online.  its more pink in person.


----------



## Mybootsareheavy (Mar 18, 2014)

I ordered the large palette and the blush palette. I normally hate Sephora's own makeup line, but orchid is one of my favorite makeup colors and it's not super easy to find in blush and eyeshadow form. I'm hoping it's decent quality, but I'm not super optimistic. 

  Temptalia reviewed the blush palette and it looks really pretty.
  I'm mainly worried about the eyeshadows.
  http://www.temptalia.com/sephora-pantone-universe-rush-luster-cheek-sweep-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 18, 2014)

I got the Pantone radiant orchid lip balm as a surprise gift from hubby today. I didn't know they had it in a lip balm. It's really super pretty and totally wearable for me. He asked the SA what's the newest lipstick he could get and when she showed him the original he knew I'd not go that bright so she showed him this. Wasn't aware it's out (I'm not very observant) for those of you who were saying the lipstick is too bright


----------



## Mybootsareheavy (Mar 19, 2014)

Got my order!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















   The cheek palette looks stunning!!! Although i feel like the pans don't fit in the packaging well. It's weird. I haven't played with the eye palette yet but I'll try to post swatches when I do!!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Mar 19, 2014)

i went to check out the pantone collection at sephora and Myboots ur are CORRECT the pans dont fit the packaging...i thought it was just that one that might've been defective lol. i seen alot of spacing. when i swatched it, its too light for me other than the pink one. i think the winner out of the whole collection is actually the gloss set. In ref to the biggest set that includes the pink illuminizer...the gel liner is a weird mauvy type color and im not a cream blush type fan. im not paying $75 but we all know it'll be on sale for like $20-30 later lol. luckily the liner is sold seperately as well. YEEEEES who kneeeew they had a balm too. now that i might get...again when it goes on sale becuz nothing in the pantone set is top priority for me!!

  uggggh that divergent set was so promising looking...just sad sad waste...but thats another thread lol


----------



## kittykerosene (Mar 22, 2014)

That dang Sephora+Pantone Radiant Rush lipstick broke my no-buy! But, it was worth it. It stains and isn't matte, as claimed, but I love, love, love it anyway.  

Still looking for the perfect Radiant Orchid nail polish, though.  Anyone here manage to grab the Julep Radiant Orchid polish, Rae, before it sold out? It looks a wee bit dusty on the pics on their site, but the color-accuracy of their website photos is notoriously bad.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Great color for you Naughtyp!!!!  I'm sure it looks amazing on you.


thank you =) i will use it and post a pic!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 30, 2014)

I picked up the COTY eyeshadow palette the other day. I played with it in-store and was skeptical at first but the colours are honestly great and it's well pigmented.
  I think I might actually use it tomorrow. I've never payed attention to the ones from the previous years, but all the girls at the store were saying they were crappy anyway.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 31, 2014)

I found a fun graphic here with past years (needs updating, there was a green and an orange since). Sorry I missed some of these years! What year did they start doing this?

  http://visualjournalism.com/color-of-the-year-as-predicted-by-pantone-honeysuckle/2010/12/09/


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 11, 2014)

I hadn't paid any attention to the Pantone Color of the Year stuff which is funny since I'm actually a graphic designer. I guess I just didn't get it but I'm totally in love with the blush palette Sephora released this year. I just bought it Thursday! I'm excited to dig in. The eyeshadow palette also looked amazing but I have way too many eyeshadows at this point. I'm trying to be good!


----------



## teespurple (Apr 16, 2014)

"Radiant Orchid"  is a winner for me. I love any makeup that has the color orchid or purple in it.


----------



## katrice (May 20, 2014)

I want the blush palette so bad. It's been sold out forever now. I wonder if it's ever coming back.:'(


----------

